# Ordered from BCseedking.com



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 30, 2012)

I have no idea what to expect, but will post the results.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

What ya order?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 30, 2012)

Purple Kush feminized:   bcseedking.com/purple-kush-feminized.html  :icon_smile: http://bcseedking.com/purple-kush-feminized.html


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

Doesnt have any info on the breeders...wonder why?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 30, 2012)

They are supposedly seeds produced from the Purple Kush clones up north.  I would rather go up there and get the clones themselves, but I have no way to get there.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 30, 2012)

very interesting YYZ. I hope you find a gem! Shipping MOJO for you


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 30, 2012)

Green back atcha!  I hope it is the real thing.  I will eventually get up there for some clonage (like when I get a car/driver) but this and the Royal Purple will satiate my obsession with Purple Kush for a while.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks sweet, hope you find the winner.

I have seen one review about them, was not very flattery on the shipping, but there again could just be one in a million of happy customers.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looks sweet, hope you find the winner.
> 
> I have seen one review about them, was not very flattery on the shipping, but there again could just be one in a million of happy customers.


I am sort of worried because I have never bought from them, but I am stoked too because this just may be gold.    :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## chongsbuddy (Apr 1, 2012)

bcseedking is probably the best rated seedbank out there.they are extremely trustworthy and have great genetics.i hear th pk is an awesome strain,very sedadive,but with a low yield.


----------



## risktaker27 (Apr 1, 2012)

chongsbuddy said:
			
		

> bcseedking is probably the best rated seedbank out there.they are extremely trustworthy and have great genetics.i hear th pk is an awesome strain,very sedadive,but with a low yield.


 
agrred but i really dont care for their prices


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah that....^^^^^


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 2, 2012)

Sorry that I forgot this thread existed   :hitchair: :hairpull:   This is the biggest reason why:  en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propranolol#Off-label_and_investigational_use

I had ordered with a debit card and days later when I checked it said the card didn't go through.  I tried reordering at least three times and when I got the same results I just gave up and decided to mail it in.  It's up to Canada Post now.  _This_ time I will write a reminder on my monitor to remember to keep this thread updated.  :angrywife: :doh:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

I just checked my order details and it says "Processing", which means that they finally got my mailed order.  I will post when  it says "Shipped".


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

Email:

_
Your order #Something has been 
*Processing*.                     _ 
_You can check the status of your order by logging into your account._
_Your payment has been received and your order will be shipped out within the next 24 hours._


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 11, 2012)

:woohoo:

niiice:aok:, YYZ. Purple Kush time...:yay:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 11, 2012)

May 10, 2012 9:43:33 PM  Your payment has been received and your order will be shipped out within the next 24 hours.

May 11, 2012   order shipped


I am stoked. :banana:    :headbang:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2012)

:woohoo:  :headbang:   Arrived today with killer stealth.  Big, plump beans with stripes like black-eyed peas..  I expected at leat a week since they were shipped last Friday.  Woo hah.  :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2012)

AWESOME :aok: I've been wanting to do some PK for awhile and after my mataro run I'll be looking for another sweet strain to add to the stable...:hubba:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2012)

Yep.  I was so stoked that they had seeds of it that I never checked the rest of the site.


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2012)

:woohoo:

Congrats y


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2012)

$100 for 10 and $5 shipping.  It says ten on the label, but I counted 14!  That equates to $7.5 per seed.  I shall *DEFINITELY* order from BCSeedking again.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 16, 2012)

I am certainly sowing two or three tonight.  The remainder, as soon as I get another load of FFOF and a new Rubbermaid tank for my top drip.


----------



## dirt and more (May 22, 2012)

Sent as stealthy as Attitude does?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 24, 2012)

dirt and more said:
			
		

> Sent as stealthy as Attitude does?


They aren't really comparable because I got my AS in edible format, but at a glance at the BCSK container one couldn't tell there were beans in there.  (Pardon my grammar.  :ignore: )


----------



## dirt and more (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll give BCSK a big thumbs up. Send cash receive beans. Can't ask for more then that


----------



## nvthis (Jun 24, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> $100 for 10 and $5 shipping. It says ten on the label, but I counted 14! That equates to $7.5 per seed. I shall *DEFINITELY* order from BCSeedking again.


 
They are known for their generocity with their freebies


----------

